
US Army awards Microsoft with $480M HoloLens contract - T-A
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/28/18116939/microsoft-army-hololens-480-million-contract-magic-leap
======
mips_avatar
I found the HoloLens SDK to be very confusing to develop apps on. I got to try
out solidworks on HoloLens which was really cool. I feel like the
collaborative aspects of AR in enterprise is pretty huge.

------
vtesucks
Not trying to be snarly but on HN there isn't a lot of discussion of MS, due
to what feels like reasons not related to technology but political. I can see
when some small project from google changes name but big news related to MS
and very much about widespread technology adoption doesn't figure (except when
its negative).

Now i don't mind but i am curious - is there a platform that is less
politically inclined and has more tech related news?

I mean i hadn't even heard of hololens and only about Oculus etc and here they
are doing 1/2 a billion dollar contracts. I don't want this to happen again...

~~~
binarynate
I suspect the reason you haven't seen much about Hololens lately is that it
was released in 2015. I think it's been covered pretty extensively here over
the years, though. If you're curious about other sites, you could check out
[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

